# New Jet Boat



## Ellis (Aug 5, 2011)

I am having a new Jet boat built by F&F boats.

It is an 1860 with 22 inch sides. I will be running a 115 Optimax with a jet conversion. So 80-85 HP.

My question is how shallow do you think this boat will run? 
How Fast will it run?

I have the fuel and batteries up in the front deck. It will have a big flipping deck on it and rear Livewells.

Trolling motor is 36 volt and has two power poles on the back.

Thanks


----------



## bulldog (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't wait for pics. I would say in the 32-35 mph range but that is a shot in the dark. You will be able to run in 3-4 inches of water. Going to be a nice boat.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2011)

:WELCOME:

You lucky duck!

Cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 5, 2011)

guess-35 mph


----------



## Ellis (Aug 5, 2011)

I am excited 3-4 inches of water will be awesome!!!
I am not sure how to post pictures. I have the drawing be can't figure out how to attach the pictures using my IPhone...
Any tips on making sure I can get the best performance out of my motor. Should I use a whale tail or any other device to help with the running?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats.....can't wait to see it!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 6, 2011)

My 1756 Alumacraft River Runner w/Merc 115/80 jet runs between 35-40mph. Will run in les than 6in when up on plane. Depends on your total weight. Mine weighs between 1300-1500.


----------

